# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Intelligent Virtual Assistants, Haptik, Inc., Mumbai, Maharashtra, India

## Airicist

Developer - Haptik, Inc.

haptik.ai/technology

----------


## Airicist

Fashion Shopping Assistant

Jan 9, 2020




> Engage customers, allow users to compare products on prices and specifications, make personalized recommendations for clothes and accessories, and drive sales with Haptik's 24/7 fashion shopping assistant. Use AI-powered chatbots and voice bots to connect with online buyers across multiple channels, including Web, Mobile Apps, WhatsApp and Alexa.

----------


## Airicist

Shopping Assistant for Beauty E-commerce websites

Jan 9, 2020




> Understand customer requirements, make personalized recommendations and drive sales for beauty products with Haptik's 24/7 virtual shopping assistant. Engage customers using chatbots and voice bots across multiple channels, including Web, Mobile, WhatsApp and Alexa.

----------


## Airicist

Intelligent Virtual Assistant for buying building materials

Jan 9, 2020




> Understand customer requirements and make relevant recommendations with an AI advisor for buying building materials. With Haptik's 24/7 shopping assistant, drive sales for building materials - sand, cement, bricks etc. - across multiple channels, including Web, Mobile Apps, WhatsApp, Alexa.

----------

